# The Bargain Thread



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

Every so often (well, it can be quite regularly on Amazon!) you come across a 'must have' set of disks at a very reasonable price, which you may well own yourself, but you really want to share with others.

Well, it's with this in mind that I thought we could start off a 'Bargain Thread'... just post a link in here highlighting anything you've seen, which you feel you'd like to bring to the attention of other TC members...

I will get the ball rolling with this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-V...1_198?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1342182012&sr=1-198

This is the Decca re-issue of the complete LvB Violin Sonatas by Haskil & Grumiaux.... an absolute must have 3 CD set for any serious collection... and here it is for under £8... fill your boots folks!!


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice thread  I don't think it is very important, but I will mention it anyway, the 3CD set you are talking about is included in Brilliant Classics's Beethoven Edition (85CD), aside from many others beautiful recordings and no less famous such as complete piano sonatas performed by Alfred Brendel in the late 60's for Vox label. The sound leaves to be desired, but the artistic quality is amazing, at least to my taste. The whole edition is itself a bargain.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Re-post from other thread:

I got this 15-CD set for 16 CAD, and it is a great deal!

http://www.amazon.ca/1930-1956-Comp...6Y74/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337557231&sr=8-1


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

"Bargain" Classical sets don't make any sense any more. I can listen to the best versions, not worry about the price.

I have Mog.com, $5 a month, premium classical, and complete catalogs. Life is too short to listen to "bargain" music unless it is also the best version available.


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

mitchflorida said:


> Life is too short to listen to "bargain" music unless it is also the best version available.


of it's era, the Haskil & Grumiaux WAS the best version available...


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

Jared said:


> of it's era, the Haskil & Grumiaux WAS the best version available...


I am listening to it now and it is quite good. What is the best version of this work, regardless of price?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> "Bargain" Classical sets don't make any sense any more. I can listen to the best versions, not worry about the price.
> 
> I have Mog.com, $5 a month, premium classical, and complete catalogs. Life is too short to listen to "bargain" music unless it is also the best version available.


It appears that site is only available in the US, useless to most of us. I am assuming that it streams music rather than allows users to download tracks. Not sure if that is merely a loophole to allow for people to listen to music illegally on demand, however. Same thing goes for tracks on YouTube, which I only listen to if I really have to. To be honerst, however, there are many (non-legal) ways of getting all the music you want for absolutely free and it really only boils down to what people think is acceptably ethical for them. I very rarely buy new CDs now, instead getting most of it second hand with the aim to sell the CDs on once I am done with them. That's probably splitting hairs, I know, but the simple truth is that many people like having the discs.

On another point, it is also almost impossible to tell which is 'the best version available' in most cases. I'd be very surprised if the MOG service has paid all the record companies for the rights to allow people access to their music on demand. Either their service is limited or they are doing something not quite right. For my own part, I have had very few problems with 'bargain' music because I usually read reviews before a purchase or judge it based on other recordings I have heard by that artist/orchestra/conductor. Even if there are no reviews for arecording, the vast majority of recordings are of an acceptable standard, esp if you are new to the music. There are very few duds out there.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the website camelcamelcamel.com to track prices on amazon. Very useful, especially with over 500 items listed in various wishlists. This took a long while to set up, however. I get a lot of bargains this way, the most recent of which was the Puccini opera box for £20 and, a little while back, the Dvorak symphony cycle on Decca with the LSO for £9.99. I also got Bizet's Symphony in C and Arlesienne Suites (Beecham) for 76p.

EDIT: I also got the entire of Solti's Ring cycle for £9.99. Reason? The outer box was slightly ripped. All the libretti and discs were in perfect condition.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Bargain CDs often are the best recordings available. I don't know how much better you're going to get than Reiner, Munch, Dorati, Callas, Rubinstein, Karajan, Bohm, Solti, Blomstedt, Ashkenazy, Ansermet, Dutoit, Kempe... And those are just a few of the artists I've gotten on bargain CDs in the past couple of months.

Back catalog is being dumped right now. CDs are in trouble and classical CDs are on life support. If you like to own the physical object, you would be well advised to stock up now when the greatest music ever made is being sold for a dollar or two per hour of running time. You will be able to subscribe to streaming services with all you can eat deals on this stuff soon, but if you like the packaging of covers and booklets, this may be your last chance... And at a bargain price to boot.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

mitchflorida said:


> "Bargain" Classical sets don't make any sense any more. I can listen to the best versions, not worry about the price.
> 
> I have Mog.com, $5 a month, premium classical, and complete catalogs. Life is too short to listen to "bargain" music unless it is also the best version available.


Well, they may not make sense to you, but your listening style may not be what fits best for others.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I love that line: 'Life is too short to spend on "bargain" music unless it is also the best version available". Is that another way of saying "reassuringly expensive"?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

"Bargain" Classical sets don't make any sense any more. I can listen to the best versions, not worry about the price.

I have Mog.com, $5 a month, premium classical, and complete catalogs. Life is too short to listen to "bargain" music unless it is also the best version available.

Who decides what is the "best" version? That involves the experience of listening to different recordings... reading reviews, etc...

Arthur Grumiaux playing Beethoven's sonatas... 3 discs for a little over $3US per disc is a bargain not only for the price but because of the quality of the performance.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My nomination for not only a bargain but a top pick is Rubinstein Plays Chopin. Ten CDs for $23.
http://www.amazon.com/Rubinstein-Plays-Chopin/dp/B003S9GOWS/


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

This whole series is amazing. Only 7.99 an album. Amazing!


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Who decides what is the "best" version? That involves the experience of listening to different recordings... reading reviews, etc...
> 
> Arthur Grumiaux playing Beethoven's sonatas... 3 discs for a little over $3US per disc is a bargain not only for the price but because of the quality of the performance.


I agree... I wasn't sticking my neck out and saying that the Haskil/ Grumiaux is definitively THE best version, but it was of its time (mid 50's) and they have certainly stood the test of time... they *may* have been eclipsed by Argerich/ Kremer & Faust/ Melnikov (indeed, the latter are breath-taking) but there should always be a place for the Grumiaux set in every collection as it remains a standard bearer for the repertoire and I'm guessing that many here are still building their collections?


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

If this isn't a bargain, I don't know what is. The entire collection (which is absolutely fantastic) costs. $2.99. It is the equivalent of 10 CDs, 30 cents a CD.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

bigshot said:


> My nomination for not only a bargain but a top pick is Rubinstein Plays Chopin. Ten CDs for $23.
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubinstein-Plays-Chopin/dp/B003S9GOWS/


Bumping this.

Great compilation!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

mitchflorida said:


> If this isn't a bargain, I don't know what is. The entire collection (which is absolutely fantastic) costs. $2.99. It is the equivalent of 10 CDs, 30 cents a CD.
> 
> View attachment 6852


Quite a bargain indeed, but I'm compelled to say that I read a few of the reviews and it doesn't actually contain the complete planets suite. There are only a couple of the planets represented.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry about that . .:tiphat:


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

1. Carmina Burana: I.O Fortuna	Prague Festival Chorus, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek 2:29	$0.99	
Play
2. Sabre Dance (from Gayaneh)	Various Artists, Hungarian State Orchestra, Adam Fischer 2:32	$0.99	
Play
3. Carmen: Overture	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 3:32	$0.99	
Play
4. Symphony No.5 in C minor Op.67: I. Allegro con brio	Various Artists, Hungarian State Orchestra, János Ferencsik 7:34	$0.99	
Play
5. Hungarian Dance No. 5	Various Artists, Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Yuri Ahronovitch 3:12	$0.99	
Play
6. The Planets: Mars, the Bringer of War	Various Artists, London Symphony Orchestra, Geoffrey Simon 7:41	$0.99	
Play
7. Ride Of The Valkyries (from The Valkyrie)	Various Artists, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, György Lehel 5:21	$0.99	
Play
8. Waltz Of The Flowers (from The Nutcracker)	Various Artists, Sofia National Opera Orchestra, Boris Spassov 7:01	$0.99	
Play
9. Thunder and Lightning, Polka Op.324	Various Artists, Strauss Orchestra Vienna, Joseph Francek 3:14	$0.99	
Play
10. Wedding March (from A Midsummernight's Dream)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Kovacs 5:00	$0.99	
Play
11. Marche Slave, Op.31	Various Artists, Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra, Ivan Fischer 9:50	$0.99	
Play
12. Lohengrin: Prelude & Bride Chorus, Act 3	Bulgarian National Choir, Sofia Philharmonic Orchestra, Georgi Robev 9:22	$0.99	
Play
13. Flight of the Bumblebee	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek 1:36	$0.99	
Play
14. Piano Concerto No.1 in B flat minor. Op.23: I. Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso (Excerpt)	Jenö Jando, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Andras Ligeti 9:01	$0.99	
Play
15. Symphony No.4 in A Major "Italian": I. Allegro vivace	Various Artists, Philharmonia Orchestra, Janos Sandor 8:16	$0.99	
Play
16. Slavonic Dance No.8	Various Artists, Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Yuri Ahronovitch 4:46	$0.99	
Play
17. The Flying Dutchman: Overture	Various Artists, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, György Lehel 9:50	$0.99	
Play
18. Die Moldau	Various Artists, Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Yuri Ahronovitch	12:51	Album Only	
Play
19. Leichtes Blut, Polka Op.319	Various Artists, Strauss Orchestra Vienna, Joseph Francek 2:47	$0.99	
Play
20. Triumphal March and Chorus (from Aida)	Bulgarian National Choir, Sofia Philharmonic Orchestra, Georgi Robev	12:52	Album Only	
Play
21. The Snow Maiden: Dance of the Tumblers	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raychev 3:43	$0.99	
Play
22. Symphonie fantastique: II. Valse	Various Artists, Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Vassil Kazandjiev 6:35	$0.99	
Play
23. Zapateado	Miklos Szenthelyi, Hungarian State Orchestra, György Gyorivanyi-Rath 3:34	$0.99	
Play
24. Twilight Of The Gods: Siegfried's Death and Funeral March	Various Artists, Sofia Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vassil Kazandjiew 6:54	$0.99	
Play
25. Danse Boheme (from Carmen)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 4:36	$0.99	
Play
26. Chorus of the Gypsis: (from Il Trovatore)	Bulgarian National Opera Chorus, Bulgarian National Opera Orchestra, Boris Hinchev 3:13	$0.99	
Play
27. Die Fledermaus: Overture	Various Artists, Strauss Orchestra Vienna, Joseph Francek 9:23	$0.99	
Play
28. Soldier's Dance (Wilhelm Tell)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 5:16	$0.99	
Play
29. Coronation March (from: Le Prophéte)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Andras Korodi 3:53	$0.99	
Play
30. Light Cavalry Overture	Various Artists, Hungarian State Orchestra, Janos Sandor 6:52	$0.99	
Play
31. Habanera (from Carmen)	Alexandrina Milcheva, Sofia National Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Ivan Marinov 4:03	$0.99	
Play
32. Vergnügungszug, Polka Op.281	Various Artists, Strauss Orchestra Vienna, Joseph Francek 2:55	$0.99	
Play
33. La Vie Parisienne Overture	Various Artists, Rundfunkorchester Köln, Pinchas Steinberg 5:06	$0.99	
Play
34. Dance of the Clogs (from Tsar and Carpenter)	Various Artists, Bratislava Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Wöss 3:39	$0.99	
Play
35. The Bartered Bride: Overture	Various Artists, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Támas Pal 6:40	$0.99	
Play
36. Polovitsian Dances (from Prince Igor)	Various Artists, Sofia National Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Boris Hinchev	11:47	Album Only	
Play
37. Symphony No.5: IV. Finale: Andante maestoso. Allegro con fuoco	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek	11:31	Album Only	
Play
38. Danse Bacchanale (from Samson et Dalila)	Various Artists, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hanns-Martin Schneidt 7:15	$0.99	
Play
39. Tannhäuser: Entrance of the guests at Wartburg (Freudig begrüßen wir die edle Halle)	Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper, Orchester der Bayerischen Staatsoper, Hanns-Martin Schneidt 6:01	$0.99	
Play
40. Symphony No.9 From The New World IV. Allegro con fuoco	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek	11:29	Album Only	
Play
41. Russian Dance (from The Nutcracker)	Various Artists, Sofia National Opera Orchestra, Boris Spassov 1:16	$0.99	
Play
42. Fidelio Op.72b: Overture	Various Artists, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Tamas Pal 6:26	$0.99	
Play
43. Farandole (from L' Arlesienne)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 3:32	$0.99	
Play
44. Espana	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raychev 6:32	$0.99	
Play
45. Marche Hungroise (Ràkoczy-March)	Various Artists, Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra, Ivan Fischer 4:38	$0.99	
Play
46. Entry Of The Gods At Walhall (from The Rhinegold)	Various Artists, Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Vassil Kazandjiev 7:36	$0.99	
Play
47. Waltz Of The Snowflakes (from The Nutcracker)	Sofia Boy's Choir, Sofia National Opera Orchestra, Boris Spassov 7:02	$0.99	
Play
48. Piano Concerto No.4 in G Major Op.58: III. Rondo vivace	Anton Dikov, Sofia Philharmonic Orchestra, Emil Tabakov	10:15	Album Only	
Play
49. Gopak (from: Soroshintsy Fair)	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raichev 2:39	$0.99	
Play
50. Ruslan and Ludmilla: Overture	Various Artists, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Janos Sandor 5:41	$0.99	
Play
51. Symphonie fantastique: III. Allegretto	Various Artists, Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Vassil Kazandjiev 5:02	$0.99	
Play
52. Spanish Dance (from The Nutcracker)	Various Artists, Sofia National Opera Orchestra, Boris Spassov 1:12	$0.99	
Play
53. Joyeuse Marche	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raychev 3:45	$0.99	
Play
54. Orpheus In The Underworld: Overture	Various Artists, Rundfunkorchester Köln, Pinchas Steinberg 9:32	$0.99	
Play
55. Polka (from The Bartered Bride)	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek 4:56	$0.99	
Play
56. Arabian Dance (from Peer Gynt)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 2:43	$0.99	
Play
57. Dance Of The Persian Slaves (from Chowanschtschina)	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raichev 7:05	$0.99	
Play
58. Aragonaise (from Carmen)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 2:14	$0.99	
Play
59. Faust: Méphistophéles Rondo, Act 2 (Le veau d'or)	Nicolai Ghiaurov, Bulgarian Radio Chorus and Orchestra, Ivan Marinov 2:07	$0.99	
Play
60. Hungarian Dance No.1	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek 3:28	$0.99	
Play
61. Sheherazade Op.35: I. Largo e maestoso Various Artists, Hungarian State Orchestra, Janos Sandor	10:13	Album Only	
Play
62. A Night On The Bare Mountain	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor	11:13	Album Only	
Play
63. Homage March (from Sigurd Jorsalfar)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 8:41	$0.99	
Play
64. Torrero Song (from Carmen)	Nicolai Ghiaurov, Bulgarian Radio Chorus and Orchestra, Ivan Marinov 4:49	$0.99	
Play
65. Symphony No.1 Titan: II. Kräftig bewegt	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek 7:19	$0.99	
Play
66. Intermezzo (from Khovanshtchina)	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raichev 3:45	$0.99	
Play
67. Cello Concerto Op.104: III. Finale	Various Artists, Miklos Perenyi, Budapest Festival Orchestra	11:48	Album Only	
Play
68. Carillon (from L' Arlesienne)	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 4:23	$0.99	
Play
69. Sylvia: Prélude - Les Chasseresses	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 4:56	$0.99	
Play
70. Overture 1812	Various Artists, Hungarian State Orchestra, Adam Fischer	16:13	Album Only	
Play
71. Musette Waltz (from La Bohéme) Instr. Version	Various Artists, Sofia Philharmonic Orchestra, Emil Tabakov 6:56	$0.99	
Play
72. Coriolan Overture Op.62	Various Artists, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Géza Oberfrank 8:44	$0.99	
Play
73. Espana, Op.236	Various Artists, Strauss Orchestra Vienna, Norbert Neukamp 4:56	$0.99	
Play
74. Fra Diavolo: Overture	Various Artists, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Támas Pal 7:44	$0.99	
Play
75. Symphony No.3 in E flat Major Op.55 Eroica: Finale. Allegro molto	Various Artists, Hungarian State Orchestra, János Ferencsik	11:44	Album Only	
Play
76. Good Friday Spell (from Parsifal)	Various Artists, Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Dimiter Dimitrov	11:30	Album Only	
Play
77. Entr'acte and Waltz (from Eugen Onegin)	Bulgarian National Choir, Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Georgi Robev 8:48	$0.99	
Play
78. Husitska Overture Op.67	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ghiaurov	14:10	Album Only	
Play
79. Sheherazade Op.35: IV. Festival at Baghdad - Finale	Various Artists, Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor	12:09	Album Only	
Play
80. Symphony No.4 in A Major "Italian": IV. Saltarello presto	Various Artists, Philharmonia Orchestra, Janos Sandor 6:01	$0.99	
Play
81. Sylvia: Cortège de Bacchus	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor 5:56	$0.99	
Play
82. Piano Concerto No.1 in B flat minor. Op.23: III. Allegro con fuoco	Jenö Jando, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Andras Ligeti 7:05	$0.99	
Play
83. Carnival Overture Op.92	Various Artists, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Tamas Pal 9:23	$0.99	
Play
84. Waltz Fantasy	Various Artists, Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra, Rouslan Raichev 8:25	$0.99	
Play
85. Magic Fire Music (from Walküre)	Various Artists, Sofia Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vassil Kazandjiew 4:48	$0.99	
Play
86. Piano Concerto No.1 in E flat Major: III. Allegro marciale animato - Presto	Jenö Jando, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Andras Ligeti 4:21	$0.99	
Play
87. Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D Major, Op.35: III. Allegro vivacissimo	Emmy Verhey, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Arpad Joo	10:05	Album Only	
Play
88. Symphony No.1 "Titan": IV. Stürmisch bewegt	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek	19:29	Album Only	
Play
89. Beatrice et Benedict Overture	Various Artists, Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Vassil Kazandjiev 8:44	$0.99	
Play
90. Symphony No.9 in D minor: II. Scherzo	Various Artists, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, János Ferencsik	10:04	Album Only	
Play
91. Hänsel und Gretel: Overture	Various Artists, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Norman Shetler 8:00	$0.99	
Play
92. Pas de deux (from The Nutcracker)	Various Artists, Sofia National Opera Orchestra, Boris Spassov 4:46	$0.99	
Play
93. Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture	Various Artists, Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Yuri Ahronovitch	10:55	Album Only	
Play
94. A Midsummernight's Dream: Scherzo	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Kovacs 5:03	$0.99	
Play
95. Symphony No.4 in E minor, Op.98: IV. Allegro energico e passionato	Various Artists, Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Hartmut Haenchen	10:54	Album Only	
Play
96. Capriccio Italien	Various Artists, Prague Festival Orchestra, Pavel Urbanek	15:07	Album Only	
Play
97. An American In Paris	Various Artists, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, Janos Sandor	18:16	Album Only	
Play
98. Bolero	Various Artists, Hungarian State Orchestra, Adam Fischer	15:26	Album Only	
Play
99. The Planets: IV. Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity	Various Artists, London Symphony Orchestra, Geoffrey Simon 7:58	$0.99


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Josquin-Des...=sr_1_7?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1345987929&sr=1-7

Josquin: Motets

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Charpentier...r_1_20?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1345988207&sr=1-20

Charpentier: Te Deum

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purcell-Cho...r_1_22?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1345988261&sr=1-22

Purcell: Choral Works

all of these are very cheap and well worth owning....


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Beethoven complete piano sonatas for £1. I didn't even think about it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002KHLCGC/ref=dm_ty_trk


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Ramako said:


> Beethoven complete piano sonatas for £1. I didn't even think about it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002KHLCGC/ref=dm_ty_trk


There must be a catch!!!!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

presto said:


> There must be a catch!!!!


Yes, there is, no. 31 is missing.

So it is an almost complete set of Beethoven piano sonatas for £1


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Let us know how the sound is. Schnabel's Beethoven is very difficult to transfer well.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

bigshot said:


> Let us know how the sound is. Schnabel's Beethoven is very difficult to transfer well.


It sounds a bit like its been recorded in someone's living room so not perfect but I actually quite like the parlour quality it gives. Certainly the music itself comes out fine it's just a bit faint.


----------



## Mookalafalas (Mar 17, 2013)

You can get the complete Rubinstein (140 disks) for $120 on Amazon right now (although the price jumps up and down a lot). The decca sound boxes, Phillips, Vivarte, Archive, Toscanini, Parahia, Mercury, Live Horowitz, boxes are all around $2 a disk or much less. Incredible all!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

New at Amazon: The complete Mozart symphonies for 99 cents. This set includes eight non-canonic symphonies as well as all the usual numbered ones, except for #2 and #3 which are spurious. Gunter Kehr and the Mainzer Kammerorchester. Uh...did I mention this was really cheap? 

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Comple...UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+symphonies+voxbox


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

KenOC said:


> New at Amazon: The complete Mozart symphonies for 99 cents. This set includes eight non-canonic symphonies as well as all the usual numbered ones, except for #2 and #3 which are spurious. Gunter Kehr and the Mainzer Kammerorchester. Uh...did I mention this was really cheap?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Comple...UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=mozart+symphonies+voxbox


Well, if they are just going to give it away I guess I may as we'll take it.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Klemperer's famous Mahler 2nd Legacy edition is only $1.29 right now, not sure of UK price, worth a look see maybe? Don't have digital remastered Abbey Road for sound comparison, but it sounds very good to my ears, no noticable mono-ness or hissing what so ever!


----------



## Mookalafalas (Mar 17, 2013)

I live in taiwan. I can't get Mp3s from Amazon here It's irritating cuz I can by discs and books, no problem, I just pay shipping...


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Clovis said:


> Klemperer's famous Mahler 2nd Legacy edition is only $1.29 right now, not sure of UK price, worth a look see maybe? Don't have digital remastered Abbey Road for sound comparison, but it sounds very good to my ears, no noticable mono-ness or hissing what so ever!


It turns out this is the 1965 Bavarian RSO recording with Janet Baker and not the Philharmonia recording. This recording has similar time per movement compaired to the Philharmonia recording.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

All these geo-restricted Amazon MP3 bargains... I hate you, Americans!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I think this is quite a bargain - a very good recording of late Mozart symphonies by Kubelik:

http://www.amazon.de/Mozart-Sinfoni...=1383340522&sr=1-1&keywords=Mozart+Kubelik+35


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

One thing I have discovered over the past couple of days is that late 20th and 21st century music is available at bargain basement prices at Amazon's mp3 pages. Boulez, Rihm, Berio, Cage, Ligeti, Birtwistle, Isang Yun, Jodlowski, Kaija Saariaho, Takemitsu, and on and on, and further on, all for under $6.00 US, and many under $3.00. I feel a bit dirty buying them, though in truth I probably find the shopping itself more enjoyable than ownership.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I want bargains now. Bump.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Signed up to Amazon download newsletter and got 25% off this 
Paid just over £28 for the above (33 CD's worth of heaven)
Got to be the bargain of the year


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 36421
> 
> Signed up to Amazon download newsletter and got 25% off this
> Paid just over £28 for the above (33 CD's worth of heaven)
> Got to be the bargain of the year


An oldie but goodie!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another oldie -- Beethoven's 9 symphonies by Bruno Walter and the Columbia SO. These are the Sony digital remasters of the original Columbia stereo recordings. A most excellent download, and nine bucks.










http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vol...=1393970599&sr=1-19&keywords=beethoven+walter


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mozart complete concertos with Brendel

Only about £15 from Amazon. Sounds really good. Amazing playing.

Notice Perahia's is about the same price now.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nothing by Gary Graffman?


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

I you like Bach; If you like Glenn Gould; if you like the stunning amazement of the technique of baroque from the greatest master of the era known to man, this is one of the most wonderful recordings you can purchase:http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=glenn%20gould%20Bach


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> I you like Bach; If you like Glenn Gould; if you like the stunning amazement of the technique of baroque from the greatest master of the era known to man, this is one of the most wonderful recordings you can purchase:http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=glenn gould Bach


I really like Gould's Bach, but sometimes I can't quite make out the words.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 36421
> 
> Signed up to Amazon download newsletter and got 25% off this
> Paid just over £28 for the above (33 CD's worth of heaven)
> Got to be the bargain of the year


Still the best, imo.


----------



## danielsshao (Jan 20, 2013)

Not physical discs but certainly a bargain is the set of 24 Hours of Classical Music from Naxos on iTunes. It's exactly what it says and provides a pretty good variety of music from Hildegard von Bingen all the way to Debussy.

http://www.naxos.com/news/?op=688&displayMenu=Naxos_News&type=2


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not much activity here lately, but how about Rene Liebowtiz's complete set of Beethoven symphonies (plus other works) for $1.09?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JWNY1QA/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Good reviews on another site.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Discounted Pre-Order:

Horowitz Complete Original Jacket Collection (RCA/Columbia 70 CDs) 99 Euros ($135 shipped to the US)
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002P3J3BW/

More info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Horowitz_-_The_Complete_Original_Jacket_Collection


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Bargain thread sounds like the cue for a cheap tailor. I wonder can Mimi help?


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

bigshot said:


> Discounted Pre-Order:
> 
> Horowitz Complete Original Jacket Collection (RCA/Columbia 70 CDs) 99 Euros ($135 shipped to the US)
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002P3J3BW/
> ...


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I was poking around on amazon last night and stumbled across this:









*Big Haydn Box*
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Haydn-Box-Various-artists/dp/B00CMAM8QA

I can attest to the quality of many of these recordings, since I've heard them on Vanguard LPs:
- London Symphonies - Mogens Wöldike, Vienna State Opera Orchestra
- Sturm und Drang Symphonies - Antonio Janigro, Radio Symphony Orchestra of Zagreb
- String Quartets, Op. 71 and Op. 74 - Griller String Quartet

It also features Haydn's "Mass in a Time of War" with Netania Davrath, which I haven't heard -- plus a load of other recordings from the Vanguard/Bach Guild catalog.

Figured that I couldn't go wrong for a grand total of $0.99.

It's sorta ridiculous, like they're giving them away.

...Anyhow, lots of good music here.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^I can attest to the quality of the Wöldike Haydn Symphonies. Very fine!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I just downloaded the Big Haydn Box. Even though I had most of the symphonies and quartets, there were still plenty of works I wanted. It truly is a ridiculous deal.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I just downloaded the Big Haydn Box. Even though I had most of the symphonies and quartets, there were still plenty of works I wanted. It truly is a ridiculous deal.


It's a wonderful set! You'll get much enjoyment from it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about Ferenc Fricsay conducting Fidelio in two MP3 files for $1.98!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a great deal. Masur conducting all 5 Mendelssohn symphonies. Several sets labeled "used-good" for under a dollar at Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Felix-Mendelssohn-Bartholdy-Symphonies-Nos/dp/B000000FL7


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Here is a great deal. Masur conducting all 5 Mendelssohn symphonies. Several sets labeled "used-good" for under a dollar at Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Felix-Mendelssohn-Bartholdy-Symphonies-Nos/dp/B000000FL7


For me that's Shipping & handling: EUR 13,78


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bargain alert (ding ding ding!) A nice disc of classical guitar music -- for free. Guess that's a bargain.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OQTN5O4/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

About 2 years ago the local Warehouse chain of stores put out individual classical CDs @ US$ 0.64 each afaik they were a mass clean up from eastern Europe, some known labels and others not familiar I must admit they were a mixture performance wise but at that price you can take a gamble.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, this seems too good to be true. $25 for five opera recordings said to be in mint condition. Someone may want to jump on this. WAGNER STRAUSS Opera CD LOT Tristan Isolde - Parsifal - Bohm - Karajan - Elektra | eBay


----------

